# question about beeswax cleaning/filtering process + wick question



## millaphoto (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi,
I have read numerous entries in this forum in regards to filtering and cleaning the beeswax before making candles. I am about to order from betterbee and they sell beeswax for candles in blocks, it says on the site that it has already been cleaned:http://www.betterbee.com/Products/Wax/Cleaned-Beeswax-22-Lbs-_2
Will I still need to clean and filter it or will it be good to go?
Also I was wondering what wick you would recommend for beeswax jar candles? I would like to work with the cleanest burning wick possible. I am making glass jar beeswax candles (unscented apart from the natural scent that comes from beeswax) and my jars are 4" tall, 2.75" wide and the glass is about 6mm thick. I will be most grateful for any advice!
Many Thanks!
Milla


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes and no, Betterbee's wax is ready to go, but I always filter through their 100 mesh cloth before pouring, especially after heating more than once. I always find a slight amount of impurities. As for wick, try the 60 ply recommended for pillars. Pour one and test burn it to see how it works out.


----------



## millaphoto (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to respond! It is very appreciated and I will follow your advice!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Keep in mind that a wick inside a glass jar will cause heat to build up and you may need a smaller wick depending on whether the candle is in a jar or not. 

Is this a canning jar? I checked my notes from a few years ago where I made beeswax candles in 8 oz. short jelly jars (canning jars) 3-1/4 inches tall and approx. 2.75" wide. My notes state that a #3 wick is too big and that #1 was too small. (Note: There are wick sizes that are designated as, for example, #2 or 2/0 and they are not the same size.) The jar candles with #3 wick in got really hot and got even hotter as the candle burned shorter (deeper in the jar). Unfortunately I didn't make any further notations about wick for that size jar, but think I went with the 2/0 which I do use for my 4 oz. jelly jars.

I have 60 ply wick but have not used it in a jar, it looks quite large. I have made a 3" wide pillar and used the 60 ply in that, but it was a wedding candle and was not allowed to burn for 3 hours to burn to the edge of the candle.


----------



## millaphoto (Oct 16, 2012)

Dear Bee Bliss,
Many thanks for your message! It is a glass jar, very similar to the one Archipelago use for there candles (if you are familiar with them). It has very thick edges and I am ordering a sample pack of wicks just to make sure I get the perfect fit.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

good point, Bee Bliss. Whatever size wick you use, be sure to burn a few candles down to the bottom to see how well they work. We were once in a pub after playing a gig and they had candles on stands in jars around the place. We heard a small crash and noticed that the heat had shattered on of the jars that had burned down low and it fell to the floor. That's not something you'd want to happen if no one were there to notice it. 
One other thing I've noticed is that at times when I change my source for wax, I've had to change wicks slightly because of the different burning qualities of the beeswax.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

berkshire bee said:


> Yes and no, Betterbee's wax is ready to go, but I always filter through their 100 mesh cloth before pouring, especially after heating more than once. I always find a slight amount of impurities.


Get old nylon curtains or nylon shower curtains (at Goodwill, etc).......they work very well as filters........


----------

